# FS 2 Kissing Gourami, 1 common Pleco



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 2 full grown Kissing Gourami $10 for the pair, 1 common Pleco about 6" long $5, that need a new home. I sold my 120 Gal. They are lving in my 10 gal. Talk about culture shock!
Thanks


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

How big are the kissing gouramis?


----------



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

I would say approx. "5.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Wouldn't mind the corys. I like corys buy define common Cory
peppered
julii
San Juan
green
panda


----------



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll post some pic's on Mon.
Perhaps you can tell me! 
Thanks


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to take the two kissing gouramis. I have 2 already at 4". I've been planning to keep a shoal of them. Are they balloon form or regular? Pm me your location? How old are they BTW?


----------



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

They are Bronze Corys.
Thanks


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll take the cories if they arent gone already. I have to make 2 trips to surrey this week anyways.
PM if still available.


----------



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry Corys are sold.


----------

